# Polished Bliss®: Impreza WR1 with Project Awesome...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I took my car out of hibernation on Friday night and yesterday was spent giving it a quick spruce up and fresh coat of Project Awesome - Just after pics for this one as it's not a full write up or anything like that, was just really chuffed with how it looked in the late afternoon sun so thought I'd post them up 

You'll also notice the Studio has changed slightly, we're still in the middle of finishing it off so it's not complete yet :thumb:



































































































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

looking as stunning as ever mate.:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very Nice clark :thumb:

Did you guys expanded the unit??


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

That does look minty :thumb:......I love all the different shades of colour that are popping up all over the different angles on the car :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Not bad for your first attempt at her this year:thumb:

Seriously though, looking great, a lovely finish and shown off by the great scottish sun...

Expecting big things from you this year though Clark, full underside detail as well as keeping the top ship-shape.

Working area looking good as well.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ALANSHR said:


> Not bad for your first attempt at her this year:thumb:
> 
> Seriously though, looking great, a lovely finish and shown off by the great scottish sun...
> 
> ...


The underside has been detailed :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Racer said:


> Very Nice clark :thumb:
> 
> Did you guys expanded the unit??


We have indeed, space for 2/3 cars now plus the other unit we now have across the road


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Absolutely stunning but I wouldn't expect anything else from you. As usual your photographic skills are second to none. You really understand how to present a car. Premises look super too. Looking forward to seeing more A1 work from you on DW soon.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Blooming good job Clark, I love it - looks absolutely stunning.:thumb:

I managed to spend the weekend on my WRX STi and it looks absolutely fab now. First chance to try Menzerna 203S (brought from PB) and it corrected the paintwork (which was bad in places) with ease on a 3M polishing pad. Really good polish and it finished well enough to not use Menzerna FF which saved a load of time.


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Lovely finish but then wouldnt expect any thing less.

Is that gloss it tyre gloss you are using on the tyres?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Missed a bit 

Looks stunning mate, absolutely love the colour it looks incredibly in the sun.


----------



## Dave170 (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks nice, Have you got any pictures of the underside? Always interesting to see


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

is that some tyre whitening i spot there? :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeap - how did you manage to get Yokohama in white? 

Are they Yoko Parada II's by the way - stunning tyre which grips like mad.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Awesome finish :thumb:

Are you sure you ever use it :lol:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

It is stunning, Paul @ Ultimate Shine was raving on how good Project Awesome is.....by the pics it looks good.


----------



## Jon Allen (Dec 27, 2009)

Dave170 said:


> Looks nice, Have you got any pictures of the underside? Always interesting to see


+1 I want to see pics :devil:

That looks stunning :argie: :buffer:


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

ads2k said:


> Awesome finish :thumb:
> 
> Are you sure you ever use it :lol:


True :thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Lovely....:argie:

You "Rock"!

"...an ispiration....."

Best regards


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Lovely motor matey!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks awesome, true admiration for both your finishing & photography skills.
The temptation to hit my RRSport with the Project Awesome is becoming dangerous!!!


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Stunning looking car.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Those white letters look frankly hideous, just my opinion of course.

Other than that looks nice.

Gav
PS carefull with overtaking you never know who's in the car in front.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Cheers guys - I think it's more the camera than my photography skills though!

I'll get pics up of the underside at some point as they're on a seperate computer


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Looking good, you can pick one of these up fairly cheap nowadays seen one recently 18k on the clock 15 grand.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

car porn just need to go change


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

mint has it been modded ???:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

dazzlers82 said:


> mint has it been modded ???:thumb:


It's been re-mapped to 345bhp with the same torque,few other bits and bobs but nothing too drastic


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

looking awsome  clark ecspect to see you blasting around kintore then?? lol


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks good dude, seems a shame to drive it now........


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

Clark said:


> It's been re-mapped to 345bhp with the same torque,few other bits and bobs but nothing too drastic


very nice :thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Looking good mate


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Looking good, you can pick one of these up fairly cheap nowadays seen one recently 18k on the clock 15 grand.


that doesnt sound cheap that sounds over the mark.

TBH you get lots for your money with the subaru's and you get an exciting drive.

Clark that car looks awesome mate, what is the diffuser and the grill surround.

As for the tyres they look like race spec tyres do they come like that as you need to tell me what they are as i would like them on my new wheels for the subaru:thumb::thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

stunning work and car as always Clark :thumb:
what do you prefer on the paintwork then, werkstat or PA?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Clark said:


> We have indeed, space for 2/3 cars now plus the other unit we now have across the road


Great :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Still looks stunning Clark!:thumb: :driver:


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*Your car looks beautiful Clark!* :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks stunning Clark, and a great advert for PA.:thumb:


----------



## AndrewG (Jan 27, 2008)

car looks absolutly stunning Clark:argie: the unit is gleaming too, looks a great setup:thumb:


----------



## ribena (May 14, 2006)

very very sharp Clarke

love the wheels


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Its just a Tyre Pen, used to Colour in the Yokohama etc.. Nothing fancy about the tyres!

Looking very well, but I can't help but think that cars like this should be left very close to standard


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Ultimate Shine said:


> that doesnt sound cheap that sounds over the mark.
> 
> TBH you get lots for your money with the subaru's and you get an exciting drive.
> 
> ...


15k is about right for one with around 18k on the clock in my opinion, I've seen some for more than that with slightly more miles - just depends on the condition of the car. A normal STi yes that would be expensive but not for a WR1, I know I'd be asking for more than 15 for mine and I've no doubts I'd get it too.

Tyres are major rare racing Yokohamas that only fit WR1's mate 

Not really, just white rubber paint :thumb: Rear diffuser is an HT Auto's one, same for the front.



-Kev- said:


> stunning work and car as always Clark :thumb:
> what do you prefer on the paintwork then, werkstat or PA?


Both at the same time :thumb:



tim said:


> Looking very well, but I can't help but think that cars like this should be left very close to standard


I agree mate, but it would only take a flick of a switch and a quick change back to the standard air box and it would be standard again, only other bits and bobs are the mud flaps/splitter/carbon grill and defi gauges - tastefull mods in my opinion


----------



## GTIRed (Jan 12, 2007)

car looks stunning Clark. There must have been something in the air at the weekend as the GTI came out for the first time this year, infact the first time since it's MOT last August..... Spent all day Sunday giving it a complete wash and hoover out. Now safely back inside after its outing, another 8 miles covered:driver:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

GTIRed said:


> car looks stunning Clark. There must have been something in the air at the weekend as the GTI came out for the first time this year, infact the first time since it's MOT last August..... Spent all day Sunday giving it a complete wash and hoover out. Now safely back inside after its outing, another 8 miles covered:driver:


You're worse than me Doug :lol:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

car looks stuning Clark :thumb:, Im going to have to get some PA next time around.

There a 18k WR1 on ebay for only 7k, just needs slight attention!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SUBARU-IMPREZ...ewItemQQptZAutomobiles_UK?hash=item2c53a20910


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

That looks absolutley amazing, the depth and shine of the paint is tremendous.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

paranoid73 said:


> car looks stuning Clark :thumb:, Im going to have to get some PA next time around.
> 
> There a 18k WR1 on ebay for only 7k, just needs slight attention!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SUBARU-IMPREZ...ewItemQQptZAutomobiles_UK?hash=item2c53a20910


There's been a fair few written off recently, there's more than likely only around 350/400 left of them from what I can gather..


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Clark said:


> There's been a fair few written off recently, there's more than likely only around 350/400 left of them from what I can gather..


Thats a shame. Its the ultimate Scooby alongside the Litchfield Type-25.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Your car looks simply awesome !!! Love it


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

hotwaxxx said:


> Thats a shame. Its the ultimate Scooby alongside the Litchfield Type-25.


Keeps the values up on the existing "1's" left though 



athol said:


> Your car looks simply awesome !!! Love it


Thanks mate


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks as good as ever


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

So if this beast gets kept tucked away during winter, what else do you drive and does it receive the same attention?

Looks great btw :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

JasonPD said:


> So if this beast gets kept tucked away during winter, what else do you drive and does it receive the same attention?
> 
> Looks great btw :thumb:


My daily driver is a Mk4 Astra - it's red, well meant to be but it's really faded in places 

Well half of it is, I machined the drivers side the other day and then lost interest half way through so it's kinda like a rolling 50/50 shot. It gets washed and hoovered once every 4 or 6 months and it doesnt bother me in the slightest as it's just the daily driver, as you can see - the WR1 is my pride and joy and gets all the OCD attention :lol:

The astra gets looked after mechanically but people do laugh when they see it considering what I do for a living


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

Car looks fantastic! Looking forward to seeing it soon


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

looking as smart as always fella :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

Clark said:


> My daily driver is a Mk4 Astra - it's red, well meant to be but it's really faded in places
> 
> Well half of it is, I machined the drivers side the other day and then lost interest half way through so it's kinda like a rolling 50/50 shot. It gets washed and hoovered once every 4 or 6 months and it doesnt bother me in the slightest as it's just the daily driver, as you can see - the WR1 is my pride and joy and gets all the OCD attention :lol:
> 
> The astra gets looked after mechanically but people do laugh when they see it considering what I do for a living


Rolling 50/50 love it :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

T4RFY said:


> Rolling 50/50 love it :lol:


Still planning on doing this at some point, will get pics up if I ever get the chance!


----------



## CJS-086 (Mar 1, 2010)

Very nice! Love the colour .


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

looks fantastic


----------



## Dgioconto (May 19, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------

